# Delete items from SD card



## AndyB (Oct 13, 2006)

I have tried to delete items from an SD card through a card reader.
Right click does not offer delete so I tried dragging items to trash, it asks the usual "are you sure" I say OK and then I get "The operation cannot be completed because you do not have sufficient privileges"  

Please Help


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

hmm, is itbeacuase the file is locked/
click a file then choose get info and unlock it if it is.

Ive had other odd problems with SD cards , or it may have been the card reader.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 13, 2006)

The locked box is not checked. 
I should have kept my PC for times like this It's embarrasing going to my daughters to ask her inferior PC to do what the superior Mac cannot


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Had the same problem with my sd card in my cell phone...what I realized is that before you remove the card you need to empty your trash bin.

Cheers,

Scott


----------

